# Αν βαρεθήκατε τη δουλειά σας...



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Για όσες και όσους βαρέθηκαν τη δουλειά τους και νομίζουν οτι υπάρχει έτοιμη συνταγή για το πρόβλημά τους:_
Ντολμαδάκια γιαλαντζί_
(χωρίς φατσούλα)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Σιγά.... τα δικά μου τα ντολμαδάκια είναι καλύτερα.

:)


----------



## kabuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Άι γεια σου, ρε Έλσα! Καλά, ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια ψάχνω να βρω επάγγελμα που να μου ταιριάζει; Ξέρεις, λόγω φύλου! Άσε που έτσι που το κουνώ το σφουγγαροπανώ θα χεστώ και στο τάλιρο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Σημείωση: όταν είπα για ντολμαδάκια και δουλειές του σπιτιού ως δυνατότητα και επιλογή, δεν αστειευόμουν.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Χμ, αν θες όμως να ολοκληρώσεις πλήρως το κλισέ σου, θα πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένος να φοράς και σέξι εσώρουχα και να είσαι πρόθυμος (για να το πω ευγενικά) και στο κρεββάτι...;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 21, 2009)

Η προθυμία έχει ρίζα την ποικιλία.


----------



## crystal (Jan 21, 2009)

Είχε γράψει ο Μαρκ Τουέην στον Τομ Σόγιερ κάτι που μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση - πάνε δεκαπέντε χρόνια κι ακόμα το θυμάμαι:
_Χωρίς να το ξέρει, είχε ανακαλύψει έναν θεμελιώδη νόμο της ανθρώπινης φύσης: ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να πείσεις κάποιον να κάνει κάτι, είναι να τον κάνεις να πιστέψει πως είναι δύσκολο να του δοθεί το δικαίωμα να το κάνει. Η δουλειά είναι αυτό που είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουμε, ενώ οτιδήποτε δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουμε συνιστά ψυχαγωγία._
Ή κάπως έτσι, τέλος πάντων. Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι πως αν έπρεπε να καθαρίζεις και να μαγειρεύεις καθημερινά, θα σου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η εναλλακτική να κάθεσαι και να μεταφράζεις. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

> Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι πως αν έπρεπε να καθαρίζεις και να μαγειρεύεις καθημερινά, θα σου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η εναλλακτική να κάθεσαι και να μεταφράζεις. ;)



Καταλαβαίνω, αλλά εγώ δεν εννοώ αυτό. Απλά μιλάω για τις επιλογές που έχει κανείς σε διάφορα επίπεδα και στις δύσκολες στιγμές, ως δίκτυ σωτηρίας. :)


----------



## psifio (Jan 22, 2009)

Και ποιος λέει ότι δεν είναι κι αυτό μια εναλλακτική; Αν και στην Ελλάδα είναι απ' όσο ξέρω κάπως σπάνιο, δεν είναι δα και ανήκουστο να υπάρχουν άντρες οικιακοί βοηθοί/μπάτλερ/μάγειρες σε σπίτια. Φαντάζομαι δε ότι θα είναι ιδιαίτερα προσοδοφόρο, ειδικά αν μπορέσεις να βρεις άκρη για κανένα πλουσιόσπιτο που θέλει να πουλήσει μούρη και εγγλέζικο αέρα (κι έτσι δεν θα πάει χαράμι και η γλωσσομάθειά σου).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

psifio said:


> Και ποιος λέει ότι δεν είναι κι αυτό μια εναλλακτική; Αν και στην Ελλάδα είναι απ' όσο ξέρω κάπως σπάνιο, δεν είναι δα και ανήκουστο να υπάρχουν άντρες οικιακοί βοηθοί/μπάτλερ/μάγειρες σε σπίτια. Φαντάζομαι δε ότι θα είναι ιδιαίτερα προσοδοφόρο, ειδικά αν μπορέσεις να βρεις άκρη για κανένα πλουσιόσπιτο που θέλει να πουλήσει μούρη και εγγλέζικο αέρα (κι έτσι δεν θα πάει χαράμι και η γλωσσομάθειά σου).



Λες γι΄αυτό κάποιοι να μου λένε ότι μοιάζω με μπάτλερ; Λες αυτό να είναι το κρυφό μου κάλεσμα και το έχω απωθημένο και να ξεσπάω τώρα; Λοιπόν, καλά τα λες psifio. Θα πάω να πιάσω δουλειά στην Εκάλη! LOL

;)

:) :) :)


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Υπάρχει ελληνική ονομασία για τα _ντολμαδάκια;_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Ναι, *ντολμαδάκια* :)


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

είναι τούρκικη λέξη.


----------



## psifio (Aug 2, 2010)

Είναι τούρκικο φαγητό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

[...]Δεν έχουμε στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία ούτε μία περιγραφή αρχαίου φαγητού που να μοιάζει με τους ντολμάδες που ήδη γνωρίζουμε, αλλά και καμιά αναφορά για τροφές οι οποίες τυλίγονται μέσα σε αμπελόφυλλα.[...]​ Ελλάδα-Τουρκία στο ίδιο τραπέζι, _Μ. Λαμπράκη- E. Akιn_ (σελ. 120)



ilena said:


> είναι τούρκικη λέξη.


Και η τούρκικη, τούρκικη προέλευση έχει.


----------



## efi (Aug 3, 2010)

Σαρμαδάκια. Αλλά είναι ανάλογα το ελληνόμετρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Και οι σαρμάδες, τούρκικη λέξη είναι :). Και όπως λέει στη συνέχεια το ίδιο βιβλίο που τσιτάρισα, άλλο σαρμάδες, άλλο ντολμάδες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> άλλο σαρμάδες, άλλο ντολμάδες


Κι άλλο σαρμάς (πρβλ. τζιγεροσαρμάς = παπούδα), άλλο σαρμαδάκι. Επίσης, λέμε γιαλαντζί ντολμαδάκια, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει για γιαλαντζί σαρμαδάκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Ελλάδα-Τουρκία στο ίδιο τραπέζι, _Μ. Λαμπράκη- E. Akιn_ [...]


Από το ίδιο βιβλίο, σε ένθετο πλαίσιο στη σελ. 119:

*Ντολμά (Dolma) - Γεμιστά*

Σύμφωνα με μια τουρκική παροιμία «Απ' το γεμάτο κιούπι, φωνή δεν βγαίνει» (Dolu küpün sesi çıkmaz). Θέλει, δηλαδή, να μας πει ότι ο μυαλωμένος άνθρωπος δεν φλυαρεί άσκοπα.
Οι ντολμάδες, όπως ο τουρκικός καφές, το τζατζίκι και ο μουσακάς, είναι από τις γεύσεις που μοιραζόμαστε με τους Έλληνες γείτονές μας. Μας αρέσουν πολύ τα γεμιστά, γι'' αυτό και γεμίζουμε ένα σωρό είδη, από τοπεπόνι ως τα πράσα, κι από τις ξερές μπάμιες ως τα ξυλάγγουρα. Μόνο που δεν τα λέμε όλα ντολμάδες. Όσα τυλίγονται σε φύλλα από σέσκουλα, λάχανα ή διάφορα μολοχοειδή, ακόμη κι αν λέγονται καμιά φορά εσφαλμένα ντολμάδες, είναι στην πραγματικότητα σαρμάδες (sarma), δηλαδή τυλιχτά. Οι ντολμάδες, είτε περιέχουν κρέας είτε είναι λαδεροί, χωρίζονται σε δυο βασικές κατηγορίες. Σε αυτούς που γίνονται με ελαιόλαδο και, επειδή δεν περιέχουν κρέας, λέγονται γιαλαντζί ντολμάδες (yalancı dolma), ψεύτικοι δηλαδή, και σε αυτούς που γίνονται με κρέας και ρύζι ή πληγούρι...​_Μετάφραση: Ανθή Καρρά_


----------

